# Guys sitting right on top of me pisses me off!



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone else feels the same way! Berlin IS or is close to the biggest inland lake in the state and yet people still feel the need to get as close as they possibly can.... I did have a lot more written but I didn't want to sound like a whiny bit*# so I deleted it! everyone wants to catch fish..... I get it... guess I should just stop complaining, cause people won't change... I'm not a follower.... I don't look at a bunch of shanties and say "they must be catching fish cause there are 10 shanties there", and go there.... they probably are catching fish.... but I want to find my own fish...... guess the other guys are smarter than me cause they just wait to see someone in the same spot two or three times and say "He must have found a different school of fish for me to catch... hmmm., Might not even need to use my auger today..." lol well... got my venting for the day... off for a good nights sleep tonight, and back dueling with the ice poles tomorrow.... winner gets the good hole!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm not one to camp right next to others, i prefer finding my own spots...... but more often then not the best places to fish seem to have regulars there. It's just instinct to want to try and find out why they are always there. I agree, on a larger lake like Berlin, space should be respected. On the smaller lakes, sometimes there are only a few deep places where everyone will try to get at the fish, and i find that easier to deal with.
I found a decent spot on East, where nobody had drilled at this year. I caught a bunch of fish there last weekend. no shanty, so i was running backwards every time i hooked one(helps you stay warm and i like old school ice gear). So now everyday on my way home from work this week i have seen 1 or 2 shanties on the spot. I took it as a compliment.... people want to fish where i do, thats kind of cool.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Maybe you have a magnetic personality - maybe...


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Try goin over Rattlesnake.P.I.B. and Green island from the mainland and watch the local guides come uncorked if you throw up your shanty within 300 yds of theirs.That was not a misprint 300.I first witnessed this phenomenon about 20 yrs ago,the next day as I was walking out to the area I wanted to fish,I was berated by one of the better known guides and told I had no business on the ice over there.Not all of them are like that,but I did see the same two flip out the last two weekends in a row.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

rutnut245 said:


> Try goin over Rattlesnake.P.I.B. and Green island from the mainland and watch the local guides come uncorked if you throw up your shanty within 300 yds of theirs.That was not a misprint 300.I first witnessed this phenomenon about 20 yrs ago,the next day as I was walking out to the area I wanted to fish,I was berated by one of the better known guides and told I had no business on the ice over there.Not all of them are like that,but I did see the same two flip out the last two weekends in a row.


So.... Are you supposed to heed their warning? Or do you have the "It's my lake too" attitude?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Jiggin Fool,
Slow down my friend, I know what your'e talking about. Remember when I told you people would literally try to push our boat out of a spot. It's not exactly true, but very close. One time Mark and I are fishing a spot and a guy comes up in his boat and starts making small talk, about fishing of course, and we're casting into this small bay and I believe we caught one or two in the twenty minutes leading up to this incident....well this clown literally trolls/motors *right up to where we are casting*. Two comments were made loud enough that we *KNEW* he heard...Mark says "that is the reason I quit carrying the 22 cal", and I replied that "I'll bet I can grab/snatch that hat off his head with this vibee"! He never moved. We finally did. I also had 2 incidents this year, one will never leave me, fish are in close, very shallow and I'm maybe 30' from shore casting within 5' of shore and from a long way off, I watch this ol fella come up and as I'm casting _TO SHORE_, he goes* between me and my lure *and of course, the da*@ shore!!! Literally blew me away, an old guy who has to have some idea of fishing etiquette, but no, right between me and shore. I won't start on the second incident as this one has got me upset all over again just thinkin' of it. So relax my friend*.....you ain't seen nothin' yet!!
*


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

NO OFFENSE PARMA, BUT you use that "big spoon" allot!!! Stir 'em up!!HA-HA---------sonar.............


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm not sure what you're talking about...


----------



## blk93wing (Jan 22, 2011)

Boy I know this song by heart! I mainly fish the rivers for steelhead and can't tell you how many times I've had guys casting right over where I'm drifting! I had one youth play his fish right into the hole I had been working and he couldn't seem to land the one he had on, after about ten minutes of screwing up my hole I was ready to cut his line. Whatever happened to streamside manners? Or do onto others as you would like done to you?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Move your right foot a little... I wanna drill a hole there!


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Jiggn fool i feel for ya dude. really do.. especially on hard water.. when its plain to see a foot printed down area and a few of the same holes spuded out or holes drilled right atop one another. I trrry not to fish the same area very long especially if there are "fish hawks" had a guy come out to me on a southern lake a couple days ago walk out fast with a pair of binoculars around his neck and tell me hes never ice fished and scared of the ice cus he fell through as a kid.. then he sees my catch and then just starts walkin out even further into no mans land and just stares and walks around a bit more.. i come to the conclusion.. if he was scared of the ice he wouldnt of walked where there were no foot prints and out in the middle of the lake just too look.. he was "fish hawking" im gonna start putting a secret compartment in my sled to hide my catch.. never went back but i betcha that guy is gonna be out there with a bunch of his buddies.. no way around it gonna be those type of guys out there. just helps keep ya on ur toes to do what fisherman are suppose to do.. scout.. use maping tools and find fish. and time ur spots right.. itll all work out for ya..

HINT- put some ketchup pakets in with some water and pour it in spots around some holes on the ice in a location where u normally dont fish.. u woudlnt believe the people how many people fish there


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

ParmaBass said:


> So.... Are you supposed to heed their warning? Or do you have the "It's my lake too" attitude?


The Lake belongs to no one.I'm also a guide,from the mainland,but I don't take gear over there....yet.I haven't seen em runnin boaters off on the soft water.It's all about the $$$$.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Just mess'n with Parm,no offense! You do make me laugh though. Good comments!


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Fishing on public waters always contains that risk. Personally I was never bothered by people fishing next to me on the ice. Long as they weren't stopping me from fishing or screwing me up I could care less. What does bother me is when they feel they have a right to the spot over me. 

This is more prevalent when boat fishing as opposed to ice fishing. The vast majority of ice guys are more considerate fishermen. Another way to discourage interlopers is to hide your catch. I use a small cooler to sit on. When I catch something that I want to keep I add water to the cooler and in he goes. Most people pass me by when they see no fish on the ice. I personally do not do it for that reason. I don't like trying to fillet a frozen fish.

While wading the north end at Mosquito one year I thought these two guys were going to climb in my waders with me. I was pounding slab crappie. They were BURIED in the willows that day. Being in a boat their rods were to short to get back into where the fish were. When they got within 6 ft of me I growled at them. They gave me a bunch of flak so I gave them that spot and waded to another. Sure enough when they still could not catch any fish they started crowding me again. This time I really snapped and begged them to meet me by my parked car. I was intent on beating some manners into the both of them. They never showed and thank god I didn't have to try being quick and deadly in chest waders.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Several people have mentioned something I neglected too. When we catch fish, they go in a large bag and stay in the shanty or go in a bucket so they go unoticed, because the minute someone sees them, time to set up shop.....bottom line!!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

That red flag does the same thing.(tip-ups) Amazing how guys not gettin fish look around for anything that flops.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

The lake belongs to all of us..However I don't want them sitting up camp right on top of me..Iceing if they stay 30 - 40 ft. from me I don't care..Fishing on WB a few years back..Two guys were anchored on a good spot this guy came up and started spider fishing all around them with his electric motor..He did this untill they just pulled in ther anchor and left..I saw this happen several times that same year,,same guy's...Pissed me off and I was at least 75 yards away..Well I made up my mind to be there a couple days later..early set up on the hot spot..dropped anchor and 45 min. here come Spider Ben..He tried this with me..I did not move,, had 5 rods on board..fishing with two..When I saw Ben comming,, I would cast the other three rods with bobbers..nothing else no hooks ..out far enough for him to see and force him to go around.. kept casting in front of him ..he left..Some guy's feel the water belongs to them , and you and I are fishing in there spot..When trolling I alway's move out from an anchored or drifting boat..I wan't them to give me the same respect..As Lewzer can testify to over at the Branch some of these guy's are idiots..They will troll right up to and past an anchored or drifting boat...Be respectful on the Ice and Soft Water....JIM....CL...


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I try to do the right thing,as most of us do, but the ones that I personally love are the run ahead of you and stop in your drift-pass, and they have seen you on a drift line specific route, and drop anchor right in your drift! They do the same type of crap on the ice-TOO, I'll bet..... YOU CAN TRAIN MONKEYS FASTER THAN YOU CAN TEACH SOME PEOPLE! ---------sonar.............


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

You mean like these guys Jim? As they go by within a pole's reach while marking waypoints. The lead and treble hooks came out the second and third time they tried it.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> You mean like these guys Jim? As they go by within a pole's reach while marking waypoints. The lead and treble hooks came out the second and third time they tried it.



That looks like a picture of some of the guys at the Findlay reservoir that take their boat over so close to the floating dock that nobody can fish from the dock. One day they ran the boat right across the lines a few of us had in the water. Then they dont even say they were sorry , they just went about their business looking stupid and dropped anchor right where us dock fishers had been catching fish for a while. If you are in a boat then why do you need to fish the water just off the dock ? If nobody is on the dock thats one thing but what these guys do just puts the Duuuuh!!! in DUMB.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

There have been incidents exactly like this at Alum Creek this ice season. If I have a shanty setup and we are fishing in 15-20ft of water, when someone drills a hole 5 FEET away from my shanty do I have a right to say something?

If I was in my boat I would throw something at him. A word, a lure, or something. 
Ignorance is not bliss and will be treated as such.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

MDBuckeye said:


> There have been incidents exactly like this at Alum Creek this ice season. If I have a shanty setup and we are fishing in 15-20ft of water, when someone drills a hole 5 FEET away from my shanty do I have a right to say something?
> 
> If I was in my boat I would throw something at him. A word, a lure, or something.
> Ignorance is not bliss and will be treated as such.



They should atleast ask if you mind first. I have wound up fishing in the general area where other people already are but not that close. There are places , like the reservoirs in my area , where there may literally be only 1 or 2 spots in the whole body of water where there is a decent chance of catching anything ( through the ice ).....if that....so there are times when its called for to take a chance on aggrivating the other guy a little by being in the same area. Under those circumstances it makes sense for the other guy to bite his tongue and realize he is not the only one with the right to be there and the newcomer is usually having to swallow his pride as well in order to do that. In larger lakes however where there is more opportunity , there is no excuse for that. You have every right to say something , but then you may just end up fishing next to some ticked off people with a beef against ya , just depends on if its worth it or not to voice your opinion or to simply make the most of the situation and let it be.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

This is what can happen!! --


> Woman from Fruitport allegedly used a fish to attack two men ice fishing in Norton Shores


http://www.mlive.com/news/muskegon/index.ssf/2011/01/woman_from_fruitport_allegedly.html


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i guess you could say she was pissed off.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I have an incident that happened this past Spring that was so bad that I cannot even put it on this Site - for fear of deletion.


----------



## just fishin (Jan 5, 2006)

hey snake
sounds like me when i see you out there.
butch 
juet fishin


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

The woman said to turn their heads while she urinated. While their backs were turned the woman struck the first complainant in the head with a fish, Gale said. The female then approached them and struck the other man across the face with a fish.

Now that's funny right there... nice link creekcrawler


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

The article said the guy's did not press charges...If one of the would have decked her she would have been the first to press charges..I alway's did say if a woman wanted to step up and fight like a man than she should expect to be treated as such...Attacked with a frozen fish..Those spines could take out an eye with ease..I would have decked her...And told her to go pi__--By her own shanty..JIM....CL........:G...


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm the same way about going off somewhere by myself rather than grouping with others. 
I would feel a little uneasy too if a stranger came up on me, although it has happened, friendly guy, we talked for a bit and he and his buddy set up about 30yrds from me. It didn't really bother me after the initial contact. I find it hard to approach anybody myself, afraid of someone feeling intruded upon.


----------



## BHAPPY (Feb 10, 2008)

i think people should ask first...ive been perch fishing a few times when i gave the thumbs up to a passing boat and then they set up within 50ft of me...i made a few sarcastic comments in each instance....however, if they would have asked it would have been a lot different...i feel that the school of perch isn't just under my boat and obviously they didn't...its all about respect...and thanks jeff/dave for putting me on quite a few good spots...hopefully we will hook up again this year--gonna be busy for the next few months...movin....


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

We had a couple guys come down to the lake last weekend with no auger or other means of getting a hole in the ice. We had just drilled a bunch of holes and they promply walked up to one and said here's an open one! We didn't say anything because you could tell they had no clue what they were doing. Don't know if they thought those holes just opened up for them or what. Not sure what they would have done if we didn't have holes drilled already. Most people we run into are friendly and would be happy to help in any way but those guys were just clueless.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

thats what i do if im on some good fish i hide them and when someone asks i dont know i just tell um real slow here.. works sometimes


----------

